# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  PIC16F88

## billtech

γεια σας παιδια.
επεσε στα χερια μου ενας PIC16F88 και εγω ποτε δεν εχω ασχοληθει με PIC. μονο με 8051. που μπορω να βρω πληροφοριες να καταλαβω τους PIC να κανω κανενα προγραμματακι και καμια κατασκευη να αρχησω να μπαινω στη λογικη των PIC? μαρεσουν αυτα αλλα εχουν τη δυσκολια τους και τα datasheet πιστευω δεν ειναι σαν τη βοηθεια καποιου εμπηρου και παλιου σε αυτα,...
σας ευχαριστω απο τωρα

----------


## Lykos1986

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.electronics-lab.com/pic-in-greek/


PS:
Ο μC που βρήκες είναι πολύ πολύ παλιός αν και ακόμα μπορείς να τον βρεις...

----------


## savnik

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.electronics-lab.com/pic-in-greek/
> 
> 
> PS:
> Ο μC που βρήκες είναι πολύ πολύ παλιός αν και ακόμα μπορείς να τον βρεις...



Ε όχι και πολυ παλιός 
3 χρόνων περίπου. Μηπως τον μπέρδεψες με τον 16f84;

----------


## DT200

εγώ εδώ τα έμαθα όλα  http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=37

----------


## billtech

που εδω? με μπερδεπψες με το link που εδωσες.
αναπτυξιακο για αυτον? για να τον προγραμματιζω?
τι προγραμμα να χρησιμοποιησω?για προγραμματισμο?τι γλωσσα θελουν αυτοι?εχω καποιες γνωσεις στη assembly.
με pic πρωτη φορα ασχολουμε.

----------


## DT200

επειδή και εγώ σαν άσχετος ξεκίνησα και διαβάζοντας τα 
προηγούμενα ποστ, έμαθα τα περσότερα .
για αυτό το λόγω στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα  και μετά κάνε τις ερώτησης σου 
στοχευμένα , ακριβός πάνω σε αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες .

αν θέλεις πάντως μπορούμε να το πιάσουμε από το μηδέν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα .    :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον... να σου πω και εγω τα δικα μου... πρωτα πρωτα πρεπει να διαβασεις καλα το datasheet απο τον πικ που θελεις να ξεκινισεις.. να δεις δλδ τη ειναι τα fuses του κτλ κτλ... ετσι θα δεις περιπου τι θελει ο πικ... μετα απο προγραμματισμο τι ξερεις? εγω προτεινω να δουλεψεις με microbasic γιατι ειναι αρκετα καλο προγραμμα και επισης θα εχεις την βοηθεια απο αρκετα ατομα εδω μεσα... αλλα πανω απο ολα να ξερεις οτι στην αρχη θα σου φαινεται βουνο αλλα μωλις μπεις στον τροπο σκεξεις του προγραμματος θα εισαι οκ... εγω την καλητερη βοηθεια την βρηκα απο παραδειγματα του προγραμματος που σου ειπα...

----------


## billtech

εγω ξερω λιγη C και assebly  λιγη. που θα βρω το microbasic? πως να ξεκινησω? εγω οπως ειπα και πριν μονο με 8051 εχω ασχοληθει..και τωρα θελω γιατι μαρεσουν να ασχοληθω με PIC.

----------


## babisko

Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις την δωρεάν έκδοση της  mikrobasic η οποία την μόνη διαφορά που έχει από την πλήρη έκδοση είναι ο περιορισμός στο μέγεθος του κώδικα που μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις στα 2KB. Κατά τα άλλα δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτε από την πλήρη έκδοση. Επίσης στην ίδια διεύθυνση θα βρεις αρκετά βοηθήματα σε μορφή pdf (manual κ.λ.π.)

----------


## billtech

θα τα δω..να εισαι καλα.αν και η καλυτερη βοηθεια απο οτι καταλαβα τοσο καιρο ειναι η βοηθεια απο τα παιδια εδω μεσα(νανε καλα) η εμπειρια ειναι η καλυτερη βοηθεια

----------


## billtech

παιδια μια ερωτηση...στο  JDM που προτεινει ο Γιαννης σε πια πινακια τηα βαλω τον 16F84A? για να τον προγραμματισω?

----------


## DT200

αφού ο 16F84Α έχει 18 Pin , κοίτα στην φωτογραφία και θα το δεις , πάει πίσω πίσω.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1094

----------


## billtech

γιατι? απο που φενεται οτι μπαινει πισω πισω?και οχι μπροστα ι στη μεση η καπου? δεν το καταλαβω αυτο

----------


## DT200

ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ...

----------


## billtech

:Smile:  ναι ρε φιλε μου το ειδα και εγω αυτο δεν ειμαι τοσο βλακας...απλα ρωτω πως επελεξε να το βαζει εκει αφου και η δευτερη βαση ειναι 20πινι.δλδ αν βαλω ενα 20απινο επεξεργαστη που ξερω σε πια βαση θα το βαλω απο τις 2? αφου δειχνει οτι οι 20απινες μπαινουν μπροστα και 18 πισω.γιατι στη πισω την εβαλε 20αρα αφου δεν την χρησιμοποιει?αν καταλαβα καλα το σχημα εννοω...
να εισαι καλα παντως

----------


## DT200

> παιδια μια ερωτηση...στο  JDM που προτεινει ο Γιαννης σε πια πινακια τηα βαλω τον 16F84A? για να τον προγραμματισω?







> γιατι? απο που φενεται οτι μπαινει πισω πισω?και οχι μπροστα ι στη μεση η καπου? δεν το καταλαβω αυτο



και στις δύο ερωτήσεις σου ρωτάς που μπαίνει ο μ/ε και από που φαίνεται και εγώ σε αυτό ακριβός σου απάντησα .

το ότι χρησιμοποιεί 2  20πινες για τους στενούς μ/ε είναι φανερό στο PCB ότι υπάρχει κύκλωμα μέχρι το 10 πιν 
μετρώντας από πίσω προς τα μπροστά και έχει κύκλωμα σχεδόν σε κάθε ένα από τα δέκα ζευγάρια και των δύο 20πινων βάσεων.

το μυστικό για να καταλάβεις αν ο εκάστοτε μ/ε προγραμματίζετε με το κύκλωμά σου είναι να ελέγξεις αν τα
πιν του μ/ε Mclr, Vcc, Gnd, data, clk είναι στα αντίστοιχα του προγραμματιστή σου .

αν δεν είναι τότε παίρνεις μία βάση και κολλάς πέντε καλώδια από την βάση μέχρι τον προγραμματιστή σου 
ενώνοντας τα κατάλληλα πιν.

Υ.Γ. δεν ξέρω αν αυτός ο προγραμματιστής προγραμματίζει 20πινους μ/ε, νομίζω πως όχι.

----------


## soulhealer

να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κατι? τι είναι το icsp?αντί για τροφοδοσία από την rs232δίνω τάση εκεί??

----------

